# BMX question... 14mm or 3/8" front axle?



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

My DK Dayton has 14mm axles front and rear. I noticed a lot of lighter high end bikes (and light front wheels) use a 3/8" front axle.

Just curious, is one better than the other for urban and park type riding? I was looking at getting a lighter front wheel, but all the light ones seem to be 3/8" and I just wonder, beside weight, what are the advanatges (if any) to the 3/8"?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

From my calculations, 3/8'' = 9,525mm. Wouldn't that make the wheel not quite as stiff feeling?


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> From my calculations, 3/8'' = 9,525mm. Wouldn't that make the wheel not quite as stiff feeling?


Agreed. And thats why I wondered why they would put a less stiff (and perhaps safe) front axle on a lot of the high end bikes. Even the super expensive Mirraco Black Pearl LTD has a Odyssey Vandero 36h, 3/8" Crmo axle front hub... http://www.mirrabikeco.com/bikes/bp_lim.htm


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It will not affect the stiffness of the wheel! The 14mm axle will (probably) never bend, and be able to handle pegs very well.
The 3/8" one will be ok if you are not going big and landing hard, and don't run pegs. Obviously, the only real advantage is weight. If you already have 14mm, I would keep it.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

just the lightweight movement... most riders/companies felt 14mm front was unnecessary and just overkill in some cases, but some still swear by it, especially if you are doing a lot of harsh grinding with the front... just rider preference, but you are right, all of the high-end lightweight parts will only be available in primarily 36 hole (48 is now almost obsolete in the front) and 3/8ths axle.
There won't be much if any noticeable flex between the two (unless you are nuts like Jimmy Levan), it just basically comes down to peg use (harsh), or lighter use with pegs, and possibly even pegless. if you are going completely pegless with no doubt, then get a hub with "fun bolts" style mounting, using a male bolt into the hub axle, instead of the hex nuts. less weight, and smoother, nothing sticking out. (look at the Eject option hub).


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Most riders don't land on their front pegs that hard or as often, thus the 3/8" (actually 3/8" x 26 tpi axles are 10mm x 1 pitch) you see listed can be used to save some weight. Weight is the only real reason to use the smaller axle up front.

Depending on your hubs, you might be able to fine some hollow 14mm axles to use for similar weight savings.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Most people use the 3/8 since there's less stress on the front wheel, and it helps to shave weight.

But if you like to grind, tread lightly, or be prepared to replace a lot of bent axles. I think hollow 14mil axles are better.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The average 14mm axle is not heat treated, while 3/8" axles are.


----------



## Rideevolution (Oct 25, 2006)

I would definately go with 3/8" if your considering a new front wheel. The weight savings is well worth it. The only way you'll damage the axle is from agressive grinding... Or a hit that will damage alot more that your axle. I've done gaps that have crushed my wheels and my axles have never bent or snapped.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

And I've gone through a handful of 3/8" axles every couple of months. Admittedly, I like to grind, and don't exactly tread lightly.


----------

